# "Georgie" Director of Pet Relations



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, as I shared in another thread that my mom has just transitioned into Hospice Care (though still in our home) which means they will provide 5 days of respite care so that my husband and I can have some time to ourselves...
:whoo: We haven't been anywhere overnight together in over two years..

SO..this is my plan. We live near Portland, Oregon..we LOVE it here, as it is a very beautiful, dog friendly city. So I was Googling pet friendly hotels, (because of course, what is a vacation without the fur babies) and came up with the Hotel Vintage Plaza, which low and behold has a HAVANESE as their
Director of Pet Relations ound:

No kidding..check it out

http://www.vintageplaza.com/pet_friendly/index.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

There is some sort of karma at work here. I am sorry about your mom, but just maybe the Hav is there to comfort you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, sorry to hear about your Mom. Hospice was wonderful with my Dad.
I say there are no coincidences, so you just HAV to go to that hotel. Enjoy!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear about you mom.

I have to tell you that I am on the other side of the country, but I am ready to go and meet Georgie! That sounds like such a wonderful place to go with your furkids. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That sounds like a very nice place to enjoy some "us" time and the furbabies. I think Cicero needs to meet Georgie also. Go..makes lots of pics...and share here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am just picturing RLH through the lobby- hope you have a great relaxing stay!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Diane, so sorry about your Mom. I do hope you and hubby can have a nice relaxing time together.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh...we are SO going there :biggrin1: 
Todd and Georgie RLH throught the halls.....Wheeee!!!!!!!!!!!
Diane, I hope that you have a great time where ever you and DH go... enjoy your break.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, that's wonderful!! I love the hotel and how it's set up for pets, too! And, to top it off, a havanese? How perfect is that?

Enjoy your time away. Take lots of pictures, too!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I sent Georgie an Email and said I posted the hotel site to the forum...maybe Georgie will visit..

I really appreciate all of your kind comments and regards about my mom. :grouphug:
I feel blessed that I can have her at home and not in a care facility. One of the pluses is that my DH is a goumet cook..and he loves whipping up stuff just to make my mom smile...a few days ago he made an awesome split pea soup with ham hocks. It was to die for!!! LOL!
Sophie and Gabe are even big fans of his awesome BBQ skills (no doubt why they're fat
Hav's:biggrin1


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Diane, I'm sorry to hear about your mom.

I hope you enjoy your stay. I checked out the website and the place looks awesome! Their rates are very reasonable. I'm not sure it would be worthwhile from me to fly from Pittsburgh to stay there though, just for the rates...LOL. BTW, is anyone else from the Pittsburgh area?

Debbie (I belong to Jammies)*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, it would be great if anyone has any great recommendations for hotels they've stayed at that are dog friendly...:biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know of any in your area personally but I googled dog friendly hotels Portland Oregon and found this site. It may help you out 
http://www.petfriendlytravel.com/locations/US/Oregon/OR


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Well, I sent Georgie an Email and said I posted the hotel site to the forum...maybe Georgie will visit..
> 
> I really appreciate all of your kind comments and regards about my mom. :grouphug:
> I feel blessed that I can have her at home and not in a care facility. One of the pluses is that my DH is a goumet cook..and he loves whipping up stuff just to make my mom smile...a few days ago he made an awesome split pea soup with ham hocks. It was to die for!!! LOL!
> ...


 Diane, I'm really sorry about your mom. I'm glad that she is with you, and it sounds like your DH is wonderful to her. You deserve a great vacation, and that place sounds just perfect! Let us know how it is
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow Diane, that was meant to be! I really hope you can get away for a few nights and have a good time. Hospice care was just wonderful for our family, we had it for both of my parents. Your DH sounds very sweet, how nice of him to cook for your mom to give her some pleasure. I believe those kinds of kindness are always repaid in some way.

Post photos of your visit with Georgie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to say that the support from Hospice is top notch!! Last Friday morning I called and asked if I could get a wheel chair for my mom so I can take her outside when the weather starts getting warm..it arrived at 6pm that same day! And as a matter of fact,
anything I have requested has been expedited pronto...Their service and staff have been such a big relief for me...just amazing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are great, they support the whole family.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about your Mom Diane, but it is good that you are now going to have Hospice Care for both you and your Mom. 

I know where I will be staying if I ever goto Oregon...maybe little Georgie will pay us a visit! Cool!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

I'm so sorry about your mother. I'll pray for her.

It's great that you can get away secure in the knowledge that your mom is receiving all the care she needs, even if just for a short time to recharge your batteries. That place makes me want to visit too. Take lots of photos for us.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Diane
Caregiving can be so difficult, and it is wonderful that you are doing this for your mom. It is important that you take some time for yourself as you are doing as well. The caregiver role can be exhausting and emotional, and it sounds like between Hospice and your DH's cooking, that your mom's quality of life is exceptional considering her situation. I would not trade my time with my parents' last days for anything. It is truly a gift to have access to a good Hospice, too.

What a fun place you have found . . . we have never been to Portland, but if we ever go, I may have to stop in and meet Georgie whether we bring Jackson or not!


----------

